# Got Motorcycles?



## JasonASmith (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello All,
I am just wondering if there are any other motorcyclists here at MT...
I have been riding now for two years, and I have just bought my 2006 Honda ST1300 back at the end of March...
Let's hear about your scoots!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

My husband has been riding for years and just got a new Super Glide. (His first Harley after having a Suzuki and Honda). He's in heaven and so am I. I am going to get my motorcycle license too. Hopefully I'll get my own bike (something small, probably a Sportster) next summer. (But I must have my new Mustang GT first)


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2006)

Harley Davidson Ultra Classic..


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

2002 Yamaha FZ1, Liquid Silver...just paid it off a few months ago! Can't wait to get back and ride the thing!


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 26, 2006)

96 1200S sportster
78 SR500 Yamaha

Both air cooled, both kick butt cool.  I ride year round and they are my primary source of transportation.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 26, 2006)

05 Yami Vstar Custom.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2006)

Use to be, was going to again, got married instead.

First bike Harley SX125 last bike Yamaha 750 Seca. 

Was all lined up to buy a Harley Sportster and well you already know what happened.

However I am thinking about it again.


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 26, 2006)

2006 CBR1000RR

4800 miles this year and still going


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am just wondering if there are any other motorcyclists here at MT...
> I have been riding now for two years, and I have just bought my 2006 Honda ST1300 back at the end of March...
> Let's hear about your scoots!



Yes, there are 

I ride a Honda Sabre 1100   It is one of my happy places


----------



## dart68 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've got an '86 Harley Custom Softtail


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2006)

dart68 said:
			
		

> I've got an '86 Harley Custom Softtail


 
Excellent..Thank God..I though I was the only Harley rider here..


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 27, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Excellent..Thank God..I though I was the only Harley rider here..



I dont have the time to devote to keeping a Harley running.

heh.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 27, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I dont have the time to devote to keeping a Harley running.
> 
> heh.



Times have changed my friend. That's why my husband didn't get a Harley until now.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am just wondering if there are any other motorcyclists here at MT...
> I have been riding now for two years, and I have just bought my 2006 Honda ST1300 back at the end of March...
> Let's hear about your scoots!


 

Hey Jason..
VERY SMART choice in rides....

2005 ST1300 here!  Welcome to the world of the ST..One of the most under estimated bikes on the road..(hits 60 in a little over 3 seconds, over 300 mile tank range, electrically adjustable windshield and headlights, smooth v4 engine and list goes on and on..) If everyone knew what you and I do    Jason, make sure you get over to www.ST-owners.com for all things ST..(I am Kempo-STer over there)

Mine has 23,000 miles in a year of ownership... 

Rubber side down everyone


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I dont have the time to devote to keeping a Harley running.
> 
> heh.


 
Techno, that is one of the ongoing BS stories about HD..It was probably started by the Jap Bike makers.to steer customers away from HD, and then they restyled their engines and lines to look like a Harley..I have owned 4 Harley Glides and I have had NO trouble with them..The worst was a flat tire,,


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 27, 2006)

Let's not turn this into a Harley vs. 'Jap' (a little insensative using the term 'Jap' especially on a martial arts board) bike thread..
God knows there are too many out there already..

Ride your ride...just put up what you got...

We are all proud of our choices in rides...


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 27, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Excellent..Thank God..I though I was the only Harley rider here..


 
HEY!  I told you I have a 1200 Sportster! :mp5: 

LOL!



> Let's not turn this into a Harley vs. 'Jap' (a little insensative using the term 'Jap' especially on a martial arts board) bike thread..
> God knows there are too many out there already..
> 
> Ride your ride...just put up what you got...
> ...


 
Amen - two wheels and your face in the wind - that's all that matters.  The rest is just ego.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 27, 2006)

Harley Davidson Sportster 1200 Custom

I tried to attach a photo but was not able....don't understand why?


*-GARRY*


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> HEY! I told you I have a 1200 Sportster! :mp5:
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


 
Yes you did..My bad..


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Let's not turn this into a Harley vs. 'Jap' bike thread


 
That was not my intention



			
				CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> a little insensative using the term 'Jap' especially on a martial arts board


 
Sorry bout that..No offense intended..


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 27, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am just wondering if there are any other motorcyclists here at MT...
> I have been riding now for two years, and I have just bought my 2006 Honda ST1300 back at the end of March...
> Let's hear about your scoots!


 
I started riding 2 months ago.. About a month ago I had an engine seizure, sadly.  My beloved Kawasaki 440 LTD died on the highway never to be ridden again.  

And actually, tonight I am heading out to pick up my replacement bike!  Another 440 LTD believe it or not.. (I went the whole month getting jacked around by one particular seller, gave up and started looking elsewhere).  I am thrilled, and really sorta annoyed that it will be another whole 7 hours before I get to ride, lol.

I did a lot of custom paint work on my previous 440, and I'll probably just swap body parts since the one I am getting is already in nice condition.  It's cool, I have a new 440 and a whole bikeful of parts incase I need them.

Here's my now dead bike.  I named her Kristen.  Yeah I loved her that much.  The new one will look much like it when I am done. =)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 27, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> 05 Yami Vstar Custom.


 
Could you tell me about your bike stereo? I'd like to find an affordable one for my wheels.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 27, 2006)

shaolinwind - those 440's are workhorses!  They never die... unless you make the engine seize... 

Good frind of mine had one that was perpetually on the edge of death, but it just kept on going.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Let's not turn this into a Harley vs. 'Jap' (a little insensative using the term 'Jap' especially on a martial arts board) bike thread..
> God knows there are too many out there already..
> 
> Ride your ride...just put up what you got...
> ...



I agree. 

If you have one, tell us about it.

If you want one tell us about it.

If had one tell us about it.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 27, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Hey Jason..
> VERY SMART choice in rides....
> 
> 2005 ST1300 here! Welcome to the world of the ST..One of the most under estimated bikes on the road..(hits 60 in a little over 3 seconds, over 300 mile tank range, electrically adjustable windshield and headlights, smooth v4 engine and list goes on and on..) If everyone knew what you and I do  Jason, make sure you get over to www.ST-owners.com for all things ST..(I am Kempo-STer over there)
> ...


 
Ah Ha!
I was wondering if you were here, I am FatherTedFan over on ST-Owners..
Since March 29th when I picked up the Stealth Bomber, I have put 5300 miles on it...And every mile has been better than the last...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 28, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> shaolinwind - those 440's are workhorses! They never die... unless you make the engine seize...
> 
> Good frind of mine had one that was perpetually on the edge of death, but it just kept on going.


 
Speaking of which.. I GOT MY NEW BIKE!!!   Picked it up in Redwood City in some semi-remote mountain location.  I drove it home down a windy mountain road and then up through San Francisco, accross the bay bridge.  And when I passed the exit sign for Suisun city (exactly where my previous bike died) I actually yelled a "h*ll yeah!".  This is the point I have been wanting to get to ever since the seizure.  My life feels complete again.

So the new gal is a 1980 Kawasaki 440 LTD. Unlike my 83, it is chain drive.  There is a few things wrong, part of why I got it so cheap.  Fork seal needs replacing, it idles a little high, and the tac is shot.  Otherwise, it doesn't show nearly as much rust as I've seen on most of these. Even the front of the pipes are clean and shiny.  Once I transfer the bodywork and any other bits and pieces, my bike will be completed.  I also have parts from that 82 Kawi.. So I can say it's an 80-82-83  (recall the Johnny Cash song "one piece at a time".)  Anyhoo.. Here's the first photo.  There's more to come as I progress.


----------



## silatman (Jul 28, 2006)

XR 600 
Planning on a gearbox rebuild at the moment, not looking forward to it at all


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 28, 2006)

silatman said:
			
		

> XR 600
> Planning on a gearbox rebuild at the moment, not looking forward to it at all


 
Ahhh... wrenchin' is all part of the fun.


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> My life feels complete again.


 
I hear you there..Went without a ride for a Summer and I wasn't a very pleseant person to deal with ..



			
				tradrockrat said:
			
		

> wrenchin is all part of the fun


 
Yes it is...


----------



## Kensai (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't ride. Yet. But I have a passion for Japanese sports bikes. That black Fireblade posted earlier looks awesome. Mind you the new(ish) Triumph Daytona 675 looks the part too... Sssweeeeeeeeet..... Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 30, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Speaking of which.. I GOT MY NEW BIKE!!!   Picked it up in Redwood City in some semi-remote mountain location.  I drove it home down a windy mountain road and then up through San Francisco, accross the bay bridge.  And when I passed the exit sign for Suisun city (exactly where my previous bike died) I actually yelled a "h*ll yeah!".  This is the point I have been wanting to get to ever since the seizure.  My life feels complete again.
> 
> So the new gal is a 1980 Kawasaki 440 LTD. Unlike my 83, it is chain drive.  There is a few things wrong, part of why I got it so cheap.  Fork seal needs replacing, it idles a little high, and the tac is shot.  Otherwise, it doesn't show nearly as much rust as I've seen on most of these. Even the front of the pipes are clean and shiny.  Once I transfer the bodywork and any other bits and pieces, my bike will be completed.  I also have parts from that 82 Kawi.. So I can say it's an 80-82-83  (recall the Johnny Cash song "one piece at a time".)  Anyhoo.. Here's the first photo.  There's more to come as I progress.



Awesome G!    You makin it to Chicago on that thing? You better be...you're gonna have one sore butt though! lol


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

What's all this about Japanese vs. Harley's?  Go German!!!

I have a 2004 BMW 1150 GS, which replaced a  95 1100 GS, which replaced a '76 Yamaha 750 that my dad got tired of and gave me.


Jeff


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 30, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> What's all this about Japanese vs. Harley's?  Go German!!!



Or Brittish, or Italian...




Oh hell, just ride.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 30, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Or Brittish, or Italian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I suppose you could apply this quote to the "whose got the better martial art" thing, as well...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Awesome G!    You makin it to Chicago on that thing? You better be...you're gonna have one sore butt though! lol


 
I plan to.. I realised that there are women all over the country, and I am being selfish not giving them the opportunity to go G.  So, I'm traveling east through the southern states, north through the eastern states, and west through the northern states.  Anyone in the middle has to meet me.  And take a number.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 30, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Or Brittish, or Italian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah.. I hear that.  I am pro Japanese bikes but guess what, I have one. I don't think knights of old were all snotty about eachother's horses.  

Funny thing, I met a gal on some dating site with whome I spoke a few days.. We got on the subject of motorcycles, and she mentioned her 03 harley sportster 1100.  I mentioned my 80 Kawasaki 440 and I haven't heard from her since.  True story!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Funny thing, I met a gal on some dating site with whome I spoke a few days.. We got on the subject of motorcycles, and she mentioned her 03 harley sportster 1100.  I mentioned my 80 Kawasaki 440 and I haven't heard from her since.  True story!



Probably decided you didn't have enough money for her tastes based on your bike.

Jeff


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> ...If had one tell us about it.


 
I've had one bike since getting my endorsement. It was a black/red '97 Kawi Vulcan 1500. Got it for relatively cheap as it was in a friend's barn collecting dust. Unfortunately, it didn't make the trip across the ocean with me, so it's probably either in a junk heap or someone's garage now.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 31, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Ah Ha!
> I was wondering if you were here, I am FatherTedFan over on ST-Owners..
> Since March 29th when I picked up the Stealth Bomber, I have put 5300 miles on it...And every mile has been better than the last...


 

COOL!


Good deal..Another 400 miler yesterday in Rhode Island...I love that bike.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> 2006 CBR1000RR
> 
> 4800 miles this year and still going


 
Mate, do you have this BEAST in this colour. I can't stop looking at it. I don't usually "want" things per se. My mobile phone's old and knackerd, my car's 10 years old, I don't buy designer gear as it's in my view, a waste... But THIS.... I waaaaaaaaaaannnnt... I want it. Badly. I may cry if I can't ever own something like this. Makes me want to go into local bike shop and lick the nearest Blade, by which, once licked, its mine. Odd, but true. It's an odd concept, but if you go into sweet shops and sample the goods, then there's always a sign that says "if you taste it, you own it" kinda thing. That's my logic here.


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Probably decided you didn't have enough money for her tastes based on your bike.
> 
> Jeff


 
Another popular misconception is that Harley are ultra expensive, they are not otherwise I could have never afforded one..Harley credit makes it easier to get one..They helped me and my credit rating is just so-so..


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Or Brittish, or Italian


 
Ive ridden a Ducati ( Italian) and it was fast..The Triumph (British) was also a sweet bike..The fastest I was ever on was the 1976 Kawa KZ-1..I don't dislike other bikes. my passion is Harleys...


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Ive ridden a Ducati ( Italian) and it was fast..The Triumph (British) was also a sweet bike..The fastest I was ever on was the 1976 Kawa KZ-1..I don't dislike other bikes. my passion is Harleys...


 
Hey Drac, have you seen the new Triumph Daytona 675? Looks mean in graphite or red, not sure of the yellow colour they have though. Their factories are about 30 ish miles from where I live.


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hey Drac, have you seen the new Triumph Daytona 675?


 
Yes I have...You are correct, they LOOK MEAN...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Speaking as someone who hasn't been able to ride for a few months, and won't be able too again till at least September, I hate you all!!

Nothing personal though,

Jeff


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Yes I have...You are correct, they LOOK MEAN...


 
:ultracool Yeah baby. To be honest, I'm like a kid in a sweet shop when I go into bike shops. Just walk round with a big smile on my face, and I don't even ride. Yet.


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> I'm like a kid in a sweet shop when I go into bike shops. Just walk round with a big smile on my face, and


 
You and I both..Bike shows or meets are the BEST..


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> You and I both..Bike shows or meets are the BEST..


 
Don't tease me.  There's a large bike show near me every year, a proper event in a place called the NEC (National Exhibition Centre) in the UK. Imagine several MAAASIVE halls, filled with bikes, bikers, all makes and models.... *Homer Simpson drool - aaaaaghhhhhggggllhghghtttghhhh*....


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 31, 2006)

Not enough money for her tastes?

Nah, the truth is you prolly didn't have enough leather for her tastes... 

Seriously, it's all ego after you get past the two wheels part.  If they really like to ride, it don't matter.  I'm going on a ride I put together this weekend - mostly my fellow Harley riders, but we got a few hondas and maybe even a yamaha along for the trip as well.  It's all good.

Whenever my friends start to get too "Pro-Harley" I just make sure to ride to their clubhouse or the Monday night get together on my old Yamaha SR 500 Thumper.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Another popular misconception is that Harley are ultra expensive, .


 
They arent ULTRA but you compare them to say... a honda or a yamaha, and you pay SEVERAL thousand more for the comparable Harley.

If you just want a little sporty, then yeah, thats about the same price as my Vstar, give or take.  

My instructors Harley Night Train was close to double what my Vstar cost me.


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Nah, the truth is you prolly didn't have enough leather for her tastes.


 
Probably right..


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Imagine several MAAASIVE halls, filled with bikes, bikers, all makes and models


 
You're killing me!! SEVERAL halls?? I drool at a single hall packed with bikes and babes..


----------



## Kensai (Aug 1, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> You're killing me!! SEVERAL halls?? I drool at a single hall packed with bikes and babes..


 
Mate, these halls are football pitch sized, I kid you not. The place is gargantuan. Check it ----> http://www.motorcycleshow.co.uk/ :asian:

It's best to check out the 2005 event, they're still constructing it for this year.


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2006)

LIke I said earlier YOUR KILLING ME..Hey, maybe my wife will let me fly over there for a bike show??? NOT....


----------



## Kensai (Aug 1, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> LIke I said earlier YOUR KILLING ME..Hey, maybe my wife will let me fly over there for a bike show??? NOT....


 
Lol, sorry dude, I'll let you all know what it was like.


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Lol, sorry dude, I'll let you all know what it was like.


 
Please do...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought I would revive my thread.

I look forward to the day I can ride it but for now it will sit in the garage where I can wash and wax it everyday. Snowing here in Minnesota!!  I still have to take my beginner's rider class along with the refresher class that is offered anyways which is a month away. (promised the g/f that I would take the second class since it can't do any harm and could do nothing but good)

Here is my very 1st bike ( I won't mention how I didn't even know how to turn it on.   )  
'06 Honda CBR600RR.  I got it below KBB and NADA listing from a private dealer.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice, though not the standard 'first bike'. Be careful on her!

I sold my Beemer last year, but kept my '96 CBR1100xx BlackBird. The Bird handled better in the rain, and is a few hundred pounds lighter. No knock on the Beemer though, that was overall the nicest bike I've ever ridden.

Here's the Beemer (and a nice Charvel)






I don't think I have a pic of the Blackbird...I'll have to check on that.

Here's my old CBR900RR, but this pic is about 6 years old now.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a 1975 H-2 (2nd bike)








I now have a 2004 ZRX1200R








Michael


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2009)

Sweet looking bikes...


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> They arent ULTRA but you compare them to say... a honda or a yamaha, and you pay SEVERAL thousand more for the comparable Harley.
> 
> If you just want a little sporty, then yeah, thats about the same price as my Vstar, give or take.
> 
> My instructors Harley Night Train was close to double what my Vstar cost me.


 
Like I tell others I paid 9965.00 for a used Electra Glide and had it for 4 years and I put on a lotta miles..When I traded up for my Ultra they gave me 9900.00 for it no questions asked..I could have gotten 10,000.00 but 2 color bikes were in that year..Try that with your Japper....


----------



## jim777 (Mar 26, 2009)

The main problem with buying a Harley is that you get stuck riding a Harley :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is my current ride:


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2009)

jim777 said:


> The main problem with buying a Harley is that you get stuck riding a Harley :lol:


 
I'd rarher push my Harley than ride anything else..


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Here is my current ride:


 
Now *THAT* is a sweet looking scoot...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 27, 2009)

Drac said:


> I'd rarher push my Harley than ride anything else..



I know  It's a great thing to find the wheel the fits you.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn good lookin bike there Cryo!!
Im liking the skulls on it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks.

The Mirrors are Kuriyakin Zombie Skull Mirrors, and the levers came from some guy on Ebay. 

Actually, most of the aftermarket parts on that bike are Kuriyakin now that I think about it...


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Mirrors are Kuriyakin Zombie Skull Mirrors, and the levers came from some guy on Ebay.
> 
> Actually, most of the aftermarket parts on that bike are Kuriyakin now that I think about it...


 
Kuriyakin makes some *AWESOME* stuff...


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2009)

jim777 said:


> I know  It's a great thing to find the wheel the fits you.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's mine...

'04 Yamaha FZ6


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 11, 2009)

I just traded in my 2002 FZ1 for an '09 Harley Street Bob. 






I love that machine only slightly less than my wife.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 11, 2009)

stone_dragone said:


> I just traded in my 2002 FZ1 for an '09 Harley Street Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2009)

DAMNIT!

I'll have to post them when I get to a computer with less firewalls...all of this is on borrowed computers right now...


----------



## kosho (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello,
         I have a 2000 FXR4 custom H- Davidson. in mint shape. LOVE IT.

kosho


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2009)

kosho said:


> Hello,
> I have a 2000 FXR4 custom H- Davidson. in mint shape. LOVE IT.
> 
> kosho


 
That is a sweet bike....


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 24, 2009)

Nic ebike Kenpo.  I am looking at the Yamaha's more and more now especially after I went on youtube and watch the show Twist The Throttle.

I am loving having a bike and enjoying it everyday I ride (which is everyday it doesn't rain.)

The only thing I am not fond of is riding by myself since I don't have others to really ride with but tomorrow I am going with a bunch of managers at my job so this should be fun.  3 of them have HD's while I myself and my exec. director have sportbikes.


----------



## Kurai (Jun 24, 2009)

Between my other half and I we have:
'89 Kawasaki EX250
'91 Kawasaki EX500
'92 Yamaha Seca II 
'98 Suzuki GS500e
'01 Suzuki SV650S

I guess you could say we have a habit.


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

I ride my 03 Ninja 500 right now. I am restoring an 83 Harley Davidson FXR for the future though.


----------

